# Garden Fence - Any experience?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not at a place right now where I can put in the type of privacy fence I want to have for my backyard. I'll also have to go through some red tape to get it ok'd since the only reason you are allowed a privacy fence in my subdivision is if you have a pool. Up until this past couple of weeks, it's been fine letting mine out on a tether. I'm out with them anyway and the tethers are long enough they can have access to most of my backyard. The only problem up until now has been keeping them from getting tangled. But with 3 fluffs, I'm finding it impossible to keep them from hunting and finding rabbit 'treasure'. :yucky: I'm dealing with one or two and then I realize the 3rd one is happily munching away on some recently discovered 'treasure'. ::gagging:: And just the other night my darlin' Callie asked to go out in the middle of the night....to find rabbit treasure!! She did finally do an obligatory piddle for me when I realized her first thought was rabbit treasure. lol

So I'm looking at this type of Garden Fencing. It's gotten some pretty good reviews. Has anyone used this? Any thoughts? Tips?

Shop Garden Zone 44in x 71in Decorative Leaf Design Garden Fence Panel at Lowes.com

Also...I do have a red tail hawk that likes to fly overhead. I'm wondering if I keep the fenced in area within maybe 4 or 5 ft of my home, if it would make it too difficult or even impossible for a hawk to try and swoop down in that limited space. It would be more long and narrow so they would still have a nice running and playing area.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Crystal, i have no experience with that type of fencing, but it looks really nice. I still would be worried about the hawk and wonder if you could some type of cover on it to protect the pups from the hawk.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't have any experience with that fencing, either, but it looks like a great solution for you. It appears to be sturdy, and I like how small the grating is on it so little doggy heads couldn't poke through and get caught. I agree that you can maybe look into some sort of cover for it, maybe some sort of netting or wire? I think the price on the fencing you are looking at is excellent, too for the quality it appears to be and it is not tacky looking at all! I think you should try it out!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It is what I'll be using in the store for a gated double entry system. It really is nice. I'm playing with the idea of chicken wire to cover it, but it needs be fairly easy to get in and mow. I'm not sure if I'll actually have to move it to mow or if I can somehow trim around it so it doesn't have grass growing up in it without damaging it with a week whacker. 

I love how narrow the wiring is too. Not only will it keep little doggy heads safely in, but keep those waskly wabbits OUT!.:thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i really like it...does it have a little gate that you can get with it so you can get into it easily or if it doesn't sit in the ground too far you can pick it up and move it. I would also get a cover or some sort of netting even if you don't have to worry about a hawk, because it looks like a pup can climb out of it if any of yours are climbers. I found out one day about Noelle being a climber at a picnic.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh geeze I didn't even think of them trying to climb it! It would end up being 38 to 40" tall if I sink it into the ground 4 to 6". Do you think yours would climb something that high? Mine have never really been fenced in like this so I don't know if they would try to climb it or not.

It doesn't have an actual gate but the 2 panels are hinged so you can swing it like a gate. You can use zip ties to secure the entry section. At the store, I'm going to experiment with a heavy duty commercial magnet to 'latch' it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It looks nice. I read the reviews and the biggest concern that some had was the supports, but if you had the right stakes for added support, if that is needed at all, that shouldn't be a problem. I think you could open up one end (as a gate) and mow inside the area without moving the whole thing.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> It looks nice. I read the reviews and the biggest concern that some had was the supports, but if you had the right stakes for added support, if that is needed at all, that shouldn't be a problem. I think you could open up one end (as a gate) and mow inside the area without moving the whole thing.


That was what I was hoping to be able to do.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh geeze I didn't even think of them trying to climb it! It would end up being 38 to 40" tall if I sink it into the ground 4 to 6". Do you think yours would climb something that high? Mine have never really been fenced in like this so I don't know if they would try to climb it or not.
> 
> It doesn't have an actual gate but the 2 panels are hinged so you can swing it like a gate. You can use zip ties to secure the entry section. At the store, I'm going to experiment with a heavy duty commercial magnet to 'latch' it.


 
Well if it has 2 panels that are hinged then you wouldn't need to pick it up and move it to mow. You might do better with a manual push type mower than a regular mower if it's not a really big area.

Noelle was in a 36" tall pen and was climbing her way out so yes Miss Noelle would climb something that high...the others aren't climbers thank goodness. So when i have to get off the kitchen for the pups i make sure that the gates cannot be climbed by Miss Noelle or i put everyone in their pet pen with the lid that zippers on.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The hawk would be my concern. Here, one came and sat on a tree branch @ abt 10-15' from house ( I'm not a great judge of distance) and where Missy was laying on the patio, was onlyu about 3'-4'. The hawk had head forward looking down at Missy when I saw it. Both hubby and I were at first betwen Missy and the hawk ( just off patio) . There is no doubt in my mind the hawk planned to swoop.
Of course the second I spotted it I ran, grabbed Missy and put her inside.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I totally laughed at Callie waking up with a midnight craving for rabbit treasure LOL!!!!! 

I don't have any experience w/that fence but we did something similar in our yard. Our entire yard is fenced in and as you may recall Ben almost got swooped on by a red tail hawk while I was in the yard with them. We have since put a picket fence up in the yard creating a smaller area for them to run in. This way I can grab them more easily if I spot a hawk or eagle. I didn't put a cover over the area (it's still a pretty big area for them) b/c they will not potty unless I'm in the same area as them. DH also started w/a smaller area but they wouldn't potty in it....so we had to create a larger potty zone for them. I think the hawk could technically still swoop into their area, but I NEVER let them out there alone. I'm in the potty zone with them and I literally watch the sky and the trees while they do their business. 

The fencing looks like it will work though....and it's really pretty. As long as you still plan to be out there with them then I think it'll work. I just wouldn't count on the small area to keep the birds of prey out.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysta, if it is tall enough 4-6 feet you might consider putting up a green mesh netting over the top (I use this on my tomato plants that I grow upward to keep birds out). It can be taken down & replaced easily & would totally prevent hawks entrance to a run. That way it could be long & not so wide for running for the pups.
There are certainly lots of other kinds of mesh that can be used. It would give you peace of mind!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> I totally laughed at Callie waking up with a midnight craving for rabbit treasure LOL!!!!!
> 
> I don't have any experience w/that fence but we did something similar in our yard. Our entire yard is fenced in and as you may recall Ben almost got swooped on by a red tail hawk while I was in the yard with them. We have since put a picket fence up in the yard creating a smaller area for them to run in. This way I can grab them more easily if I spot a hawk or eagle. I didn't put a cover over the area (it's still a pretty big area for them) b/c they will not potty unless I'm in the same area as them. DH also started w/a smaller area but they wouldn't potty in it....so we had to create a larger potty zone for them. I think the hawk could technically still swoop into their area, but I NEVER let them out there alone. I'm in the potty zone with them and I literally watch the sky and the trees while they do their business.
> 
> The fencing looks like it will work though....and it's really pretty. As long as you still plan to be out there with them then I think it'll work. I just wouldn't count on the small area to keep the birds of prey out.


I'm going to send you my darlin' Callie for a weekend so she can wake you up at 1 in the morning to go treasure hunting. :HistericalSmiley:

And I LOVE that you put up a fence inside a fence!! What we won't do for our babies. Yes I remember that pic you took of that eagle! So scary!



edelweiss said:


> Crysta, if it is tall enough 4-6 feet you might consider putting up a green mesh netting over the top (I use this on my tomato plants that I grow upward to keep birds out). It can be taken down & replaced easily & would totally prevent hawks entrance to a run. That way it could be long & not so wide for running for the pups.
> There are certainly lots of other kinds of mesh that can be used. It would give you peace of mind!


You know, the more I'm thinking about it, the more I like the idea of some type of netting that I can take on and off for the top. Jett & Callie get hardly any sun being here at the store with me and on a Sunday, if it's nice and sunny, it would be nice to be able to let them enjoy laying in the grass and soaking up some rays and I could be just inside in the kitchen but not sitting outside with them.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The fence is a really pretty design.
Let us know how it works if you go ahead with it.

I have the link saved, and if it works good for your crew,
I might try to find it here to use in my yard.
We just got a Lowe's here last year.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Like the fence....Hate, Hate, Hate the Hawks....


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

That's my fence!! I took down white lattice that I had around the Pooey Lawn and put up this fencing. I have it going from my outside fence, 5 panels, turn 3 panels and the last turn is behind my kiwi arbor. 

I have probably had it up a year and it is great. I would take a picture, but the black just disappears into the background. 

I have no problems in keeping the lawn down, it has stakes that you put down in the ground on the ends, and I just weed whip around them. The hinge is just a slot and peg system, so if you are going to be using it as a gate, I would secure with a tape or something, because if one side is raised up, it will come out of the slot. There are other styles of fence with matching gates, but the leaf pattern did not have a match.

If you need to cover to keep the hawks out, but let the sun in, I would just get some bird netting and it could easily be attached to the top, and removed for mowing.

The old lattice gave Twinkie more privacy when he had to do his "duty", and when it first went up, he could see to the back of the yard where the cats are and he was a little reluctant to poop. He got over it soon.

Good luck if you decide to get it. I am thinking about getting more and using it in the front yard for my climbing roses.

Barb & Twinkie


----------

